# Onclick Function link aufrufen im Hintergrund



## RageNo1 (29. April 2013)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
ich bastel gerade mit geringen JS-Kenntnissen an einem Script.

Dem Nutzer wird eine Info angezeigt welche mit einem Klick auf "Schließen" geschlossen wird.
Dabei wird via onclick eine Funktion ausgelöst.

Nun habe ich dem Link eine weiter Funktion zugewiesen (sofern das überhaupt funktioniert).
Beispiel: onclick="closethis();tracking();"

Die Schließfunktion wird ausgelöst.
Zusätzlich soll ein Link angesprochen werden welcher dem Tracking dient.
Beispiel: http://www.domain.com/tracking.php?id=12&t=232&x=34

function tracking() {
    var clickurl = 'http://www.domain.com/tracking.php?id=12&t=232&x=34';
}

Leider bekomme ich es nicht hin dass der Link quasi nur angepingt wird.
Ich hoffe dass jemand für mich ein Beispiel Script oder Hinweis hat wie ich dies realisieren kann.

Vielen Dank.
Gruß Ragey


----------



## Parantatatam (29. April 2013)

Also zwei Dinge dazu: erstens ist das JavaScript und nicht Java – die beiden haben genau null miteinander zu tun, abgesehen vom ähnlichen Namen, und zweitens löst du so etwas mit AJAX. Dazu solltest du sehr viele Beispiele im Netz finden. jQuery hat dafür sogar eine Hand voll Methoden, die dir das sehr erleichtern werden.


----------



## RageNo1 (29. April 2013)

Vielen Dank schonmal, ich schau mich mal im Bereich jQuery um.
Sorry für die falsche Einordnung. :-/


----------



## sheel (29. April 2013)

Und verschoben


----------



## jeipack (1. Mai 2013)

In onclick sollte nur eine Anweisung stehen


```
onclick="closethis();tracking();"
```

wird dann zu:

```
onclick="doStuff()"

//irgendwo im Javascript teil steht dann:
function doStuff()  {
tracking();
closethis();
}
```


die Seite "anpingen" kannst du in etwa so:

```
var clickurl = 'http://www.domain.com/tracking.php?id=12&t=232&x=34';
$.post(clickurl, {});
```
http://api.jquery.com/jQuery.post/

have fun


----------

